# Trying to find a cliff location within an hour or two of Boston



## JimLNJ (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello everyone,

First time poster...I found this forum after doing a Google search.

I am presently doing location scouting for my thesis film at Emerson College in Boston , and am trying to find a steep cliff location overlooking some woods.  I know that probably sounds terribly vague, but I should note that I'm from New Jersey, and really don't know New England all that well (I've done some hiking in the Middlesex Fells in Medford, and have spent a little bit of time in Maine and Vermont, but that's about it.).  I don't have a car myself, so I haven't really been able to venture out and see what there is 

For logistical reasons, I would prefer to find something in Eastern MA that is within an hour or two of the Boston area.  However, I'm also open to any and all suggestions of other locations.  I've done quite a bit of Google image searching in the research process, and the returns have been limited, so if anyone has some images they could direct me to, that would be amazing as well.

I plan to shoot in late September-early October (after getting official permission for all of my locations, of course).  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 2, 2009)

Define cliff?  How high?


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 2, 2009)

Leominster State Forrest. Just about an hour out of Boston (unless it's rush hour). There's a nice cliff you often find Rock Climbers on.

Blue Hills might have something, but I don't know it well. Much closer to Boston.

Two hours though and that puts you right into the White Mountain National Forrest where there is pretty much an unlimited number of cliffs. You might want to check with some of the climbing schools up that way. I'm sure they could hook you up.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 2, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Leominster State Forrest. Just about an hour out of Boston (unless it's rush hour). There's a nice cliff you often find Rock Climbers on.



Across from Crow Hills Pond


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 2, 2009)

Purgatory Chasm comes to mind as a close to Boston location

http://www.mass.gov/dcr/parks/central/purg.htm


----------



## JimLNJ (Aug 2, 2009)

I am looking for something at or around 100 meters high (or higher), with a steep slope (70-90 degrees).  With a "scenic" overlook...?

I've been a city dweller for the past 6 years, so I know my description might sound a little wonky, but yeah, that's generally what I'm looking for.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 2, 2009)

300 feet?

Cathedral Ledge in North Conway, NH would be my recommendation.  2.5 hours from Boston


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 2, 2009)

I can't imagine much around Boston in the 300 foot range. You will be lucky to find mountains with that much elevation, let alone climbable cliffs within an hour of Boston. I have been to Redrock in Gloucester but that is less than 100 feet.

Rumney, NH has some popular climbs though I don't know much about them. That is under two hours from Boston and better access (I-93) compared to North Conway (Route 16). Little further north are Cannon cliffs at two hours from Boston, those are a little more than 300 feet though.


----------



## Philpug (Aug 2, 2009)

The Gunks in NY


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 3, 2009)

Philpug said:


> The Gunks in NY



Right, because a 4-5 hour drive from Boston is what he wanted. :roll:


----------



## dmc (Aug 3, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Right, because a 4-5 hour drive from Boston is what he wanted. :roll:



yeah... I say Gunks too....  Because I think it would be a great place...  He knows the area...
And as he said he's open to all suggestions...  friggin smart ass...


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> yeah... I say Gunks too....  Because I think it would be a great place...  He knows the area...
> And as he said he's open to all suggestions...  friggin smart ass...



Well he did say 1-2 hrs from Boston ...

How about the Old Man in the mtn area near Cannon in Fraconia notch:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...1561,-71.68416&spn=0.017581,0.037894&t=h&z=15

Taking the video gear up via the tram would be a lot easier than hiking into a lot of other places.


----------



## dmc (Aug 3, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Well he did say 1-2 hrs from Boston ...



Let me try to be a smartass too...

yeah because I only read up to where I want to then blast people...  :roll:


----------



## awf170 (Aug 3, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Well he did say 1-2 hrs from Boston ...
> 
> How about the Old Man in the mtn area near Cannon in Fraconia notch:
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...1561,-71.68416&spn=0.017581,0.037894&t=h&z=15
> ...



Winner.  By far the easiest solution.


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 3, 2009)

Mount Monadnock has plenty of overlooks and smaller "cliffs".  Close to Boston, lots of trails and well mapped.


----------



## billski (Aug 3, 2009)

You either need to adjust your expectations or get a different thesis topic.  I know of no 300+ cliff in eastern mass.  We don't call it flatlands for nothing!    
No insult intended, but I thought any good photographer/filmmaker worth his salt could make small look large by selecting the right angle.  
Here is one from last fall's adventure, and it's only about 100' in this section.  Sure seems higher because of the angle.  3 hour drive...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 3, 2009)

On the Dover/Natick line there is a cliff, maybe 60-70 feet high.  Don't know if you want to film the actual cliff, or if you want the view from the top.  Doesn't have a real spectacular view, but, it is only a fifteen minute drive for you depending on traffic.

Take Mass Turnpike West beyond the Weston Tolls, take Exit 13 for Framingham/Route 30.  From there get onto Route 30 East, but get into the right hand lane immediately as you want to take a right (south) on Speen Street.  Follow Speen Street by the Natck Mall, over Route 9, by the Natck Army Labs,  to the intersection with Route 135.  Go straight, you'll see Roche Bros. Supermarket on you right, American Legion on your right, and then bare left as Speen Street becomes Coolidge Street.  Not exactly sure on distance, but keep looking to your left and you will eventually see the cliffs throught the trees.  If you reach Route 27 you've gone too far, and turn around.  

Now, I haven't been there in over 15 years.... watch all of the cliffs have been blasted away and its McMansions.


----------



## mrzilliox (Aug 4, 2009)

another vote for Leominster

from winter 2006


----------



## billski (Aug 8, 2009)

Jim, so what did you decide to do????


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 14, 2009)

300 footer near Ragged Mountain Ski Area, roughly an hour and forty five minutes from Boston.

Had no idea it was there.  I was looking for different information and came across it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:The_Bulkhead_on_Ragged_Mountain.jpg


----------



## Nick (Sep 30, 2011)

Searching for cliffs and this thread popped up. what happened to your video!


----------



## billski (Sep 30, 2011)

Sugarloaf Mt. / Benton Range, Wentworth NH


----------



## Nick (Nov 19, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Purgatory Chasm comes to mind as a close to Boston location
> 
> http://www.mass.gov/dcr/parks/central/purg.htm



10 min. from my house... always wanted to try some rock climbing there


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 22, 2011)

Did he jump?


----------

